# Tons of Costumes



## Head Spook (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi Everyone!

I was fortunate enough to find a ton of costumes and accessories from a lady going out of business. Now mind you, she was in the theatrical business so we aren't talking black robes here. Anyway, I'm taking the enclosed trailer tomorrow to pick everything up. If anyone needs anything particular, let me know. Once I pick up and sort, I'll try to post a list of items I'm not able to keep.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

I'll be eagerly awaiting. Nice find BTW. Did she donate to you?


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Oooo---awesome! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Head Spook (Jul 19, 2007)

Okay, I'm back from my adventure; and let me tell you, it was an adventure. I got thousands of costumes/clothes. A lot of it is certain time period clothing; several hundred fancy dresses; men's suits, etc. We spent our entire Sunday loading this stuff in an enclosed trailer. :googly:


----------



## Head Spook (Jul 19, 2007)

Death Wraith said:


> I'll be eagerly awaiting. Nice find BTW. Did she donate to you?


Yes, she did donate which was very nice.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Lucky


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice find there HS.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Period clothing? Awesome!  Great find!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Sweet thats awesome.. Looking forward to your lists


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

OH OOOOH need gentlemans suite maybe with a top hat? Either way thankyou in advance for the hard work


----------



## Nightwing (Aug 1, 2007)

That is so cool!  Can't wait to see what you have. Have anything Marie Antoinette style?


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

I too, can't wait to see what you've got!


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

yeah...yeah...whatcha got?


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

I wear a size 4, so what do you have in the way of a women's vampire costume????


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I was looking for a Top Hat last year to fit my big head and never found anything at any of the Halloween stores. I hate the one size fits all crap (or fits none?) If you've got an extra please give me a shout.


----------



## snake (Sep 18, 2008)

I am looking for a full length black mens coat, for my uncle fester coatume do you have anything like that ?

Thanks

Anton


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm looking for a duster coat.

Heheheh ya had to go and tell us this before you get it sorted... you realize you'll be buried in "Oh oh I want/need/looking for..." by then!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I can't wait to see the list! Please post it soon!


----------



## divaann (Aug 7, 2008)

That is so awesome !! I was checking out costumes to use for old time photos and the start up was alot $$$$$$ Daughter wants to be a wench anything in that line???


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Great amount of luck you hapened upon there! When you sort it all out, be sure to let us know! I myself am looking for anything that would pass for a gentleman during the Revolutionary War timeframe.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

I need a trench coat. I don't care what color it is as i can always paint it but if you have a trench coat i could really use one.


----------



## Head Spook (Jul 19, 2007)

Sorry guys, but once I got all of the costumes moved into a building to go through, I realized I was in way over my head.:googly: I had to get them out of the building in a hurry as building time was upon us. I called some drama departments and donated to them and to Goodwill and Salvation Army.


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

ah, guys this post started in july...i dont think this is gonna happen!


----------



## scarem76 (Oct 5, 2008)

Cool


----------

